# Old POS Computer, Need advice, read on for more info please.



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, my computer(System SPecs) died. and right now is in cold storage until i can figure out how to go about to fix it(need money). And so i got a freebie computer from my dad. Its a true POS, left over from the days of windows 98. unfortunately he took it to the IT guys at work back then and they installed 200Pro on it, they added a ram upgrade but its SDRAM not even ddr. The hardest part is i have Xp disks, but with an inferior processor and ram, even less than the requirements for XP its out the windows, I don't have 98 disks, and well Linux seems like the only option.

Here is the Specs
Intel Cyrix 366MHz Processor
3.2GB hard drive
i suspect it has 98-100MB's of ram
ATI Rage2c AGP graphics with 4MB SDRAM
It does have a floppy, and a 32x cd drive, and a Ethernet network port(added by the IT guys).


Ok, now what i was wondering is this:

1. Does linux use more ram and system resources than windows 200Pro?
2. I was thinking of using this as a buisness computer for my stock and bond's and what not. Can linux (or a distro) even run something like Microsoft Excell.
3. Is linux have a gui (mouse) interface or is it command prompt? It doesn't bother me since im fairly skilled at Command promt, but im think if 2 is fesiable then haveing a mouse would make it a little easier.
4. If numbers 2 and 3 are feesible then are there drivers for the ATI and lan drivers and what not?
5. What would be the best way of setting this up.

Thats about it Thanks guys!


----------



## francis511 (Sep 24, 2008)

Try a linux live-cd

http://distrowatch.com/

(ubuntu,knoppix,mepis)


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks Francis, but i can'ty really find system specs for any of the linux distros. Anyone have any suggestions


----------



## xfire (Sep 26, 2008)

I would suggest either puppy linux or DSL. Both of them are good but you might find DSL to be a bit hard to install on HDD.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2008)

nLite might work for you pepsi. Have anyoen around that can help you build a disc/iso?

http://www.nliteos.com/


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> nLite might work for you pepsi. Have anyoen around that can help you build a disc/iso?
> 
> http://www.nliteos.com/



i'll have to look into nlite.

i have a USB cd-rw drive, but my bro has a cd-rw in his computer. If its a dvd burn ide have to look around, i think my dad has one.



Anyone know if Microsoft Office will work on Linux?


----------



## Luke (Sep 26, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Anyone know if Microsoft Office will work on Linux?



No as far as i know but you can use open office (it's like Microsoft office but free) and it will work with your Microsoft office documents


----------



## xfire (Sep 26, 2008)

Ms office works under wine.
I would suggest you to try Open Office(comes default with Ubuntu) which is free and a windows version is also available.
You should also try Abiword for word processor and Gnumeric for spreadsheet(excel) both which come default with Puppy and sport an interface similar to MS office. You might have some trouble with macro's though
P.S. The highest version of Msoffice I've tested in Linux is 2003.


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would go for Puppy Linux, it seems to run on almost anything I've thrown at it and can run straight from the RAM.
You wont be able to get ANYTHING modern to run on that, I can garuntee that; 366 MHz is not enough for Office 2003, will barely run Office 2000.
If you install OpenOffice onto an installed Puppy installation, then you should be able to use that.
Puppy does come with a inbuilt .doc editor, and I'm pretty sure it has spreadsheet as well, all compatible with Office 2003 standard.
One word though; LAG. You will have it. All the time. That is one sloooow machine.

Another option is using nLite to cut down a Windows 2k installation a LOT, and running office 2000 on that...


----------



## thraxed (Sep 26, 2008)

The money you spend in electricity alone to install a gui on that system, loading times, lag, when you could buy a <$50 dollar computer off of craig's list.  Its not even worth it to try on a machine like that.   Im sure if ya asked nicely and paid for shipping someone would send ya something.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 26, 2008)

Error 404: What do you suggest would work a ram upgrade or a processor speed increase. If its a processor i might just reassemble the other e machine, and buy some ram and get it running again, ans them put Puppy Linux on it.
I did look into puppy Linux, and as for a spreadsheet program, something that can do there same as Excel would do great. I was wondering cuz im used to Excel for my data recording.

thraxed: it wouldn't run 24/7 I'm looking at it from a security standpoint. I figure that the Linux would require less system resources than Windows 2K


----------



## xfire (Sep 27, 2008)

If its plain tables that you want Gnumeric(comes default with Puppy Linux) will do great.
I feel more ram might not affect a lot of performance as the puppy linux download size itself is 90Mb. You can check for proccessor limitations by oc'ing.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 27, 2008)

xfire said:


> If its plain tables that you want Gnumeric(comes default with Puppy Linux) will do great.
> I feel more ram might not affect a lot of performance as the puppy linux download size itself is 90Mb. You can check for proccessor limitations by oc'ing.



Interesting, Can it perform calculations, like adding suming up columns, and addition subtraction and formulas as well?

Also, im thinking of using my brothers old eMachine, which has a 2.2Ghz processor, it just need DDR ram(no one knows where it went). I know it makes this thread useless, but i know his eMachine has its speed issues(lag), which i always related to a Bus speed of 100MHz, but now im thinking maby it could be the OS that was on there.


----------



## xfire (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnumeric/downloads.shtml
its present for windows too, give it a try.


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 27, 2008)

YES! Use the eMachine! Get some RAM: even 512 MB of it will be plenty for Ubuntu or Windows 2000.

If you can't, then get Puppy Linux. It should do basic stuff.
As for upgrades, you'll be held back by the CPU: try and find a compatible one if you need to, and maybe more RAM...


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2008)

Even 256MB will be enough for the lighter distros (Xubuntu would be perfect).


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 28, 2008)

I think i'll pick the newer eMachine from my bro, and  check newegg out for some good DDR, any suggestions for ram, as ive always gone Crucial, but ive heard things about those D9's and issues. I want a clean running PC for the business stuff.

Oh, ive heard the Puppy Linux does not show up when pinged, are all distrso of Linux like this?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.puppylinux.org/home/overview

Look no further. It can run on Pentiums with 32MB of ram.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> http://www.puppylinux.org/home/overview
> 
> Look no further. It can run on Pentiums with 32MB of ram.



I have a question, any Pentiums that existed when there was 32MB of ram, does anyone know how fast those Pentium CPUs were?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2008)

I beleive they were Pentium Pros, they ranged from 150mhz - 200mhz.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_pro


----------



## xfire (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.puppylinux.org/wiki/hardware/general/minreq
Thats more detailed


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Sep 29, 2008)

xfire said:


> http://www.puppylinux.org/wiki/hardware/general/minreq
> Thats more detailed



thanks for the details on puppy, has anyone ever used puppy linux, and if so (im not sure if this is a general linux thing), but can you change the desktop theme? Like you can in windows, change the theme from classic to XP or Royal etic?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> thanks for the details on puppy, has anyone ever used puppy linux, and if so (im not sure if this is a general linux thing), but can you change the desktop theme? Like you can in windows, change the theme from classic to XP or Royal etic?



Yeah, in fact they have theme packs right on the puppy site


----------



## xfire (Sep 29, 2008)

yup you can. I do have plans to write a review but have been busy lately.


----------

